# Case selection



## Hellraizr88 (Nov 13, 2007)

So i have a dell dimension l566cx, intel 810 mobo, and its kinda becoming a project for me to learn more about computers. at this point im thinking about taking everything and putting it in a new case. my first question is how doable is this? and if so, how do i determine what case my components will fit in?

a couple of them that caught my eye:
(pretty cool imo and cheap too lol)
http://www.xoxide.com/nzxt-duet-case-black.html
http://www.xoxide.com/xoxide-xodyssey-case-black.html
http://www.xoxide.com/x-purity-exe-edition.html
http://www.xoxide.com/thermaltake-matrix-black-nowindow.html
and this one i like in particular
http://www.xoxide.com/aspire-x-discovery-black.html

thanks


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

As much as the other cases are very "pretty" and look nice, I appreciate the engineering thought put into the Thermaltake Matrix. It complies with the Intel Thermally Advantaged Chassis 1.1 spec perfectly and will provide very good cooing even with the one fan it comes with although adding a front 80mm fan will certainly help with cooling.


----------



## Hellraizr88 (Nov 13, 2007)

True, although im not going to use the computer for any heavy gaming when its complete (i intend on learning about and building my system piece by piece, as this is my first shot) so i don't suppose cooling would be a big issue. all the same, i have another question regarding the case(s). 
a majority of them have front high speed i/o ports, and im not sure id be able to use them with my motherboard...
http://support.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/ca810e/sb/cs-012792.htm
so my question is, can i use them with my current motherboard or would i have to wait until i upgrade to a new one?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If I am understanding you correctly you will reuse your rear I/O panel in the new case.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Mat, he's asking about the frontside USB/1394/audio jacks....


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

That Aspire case is nice, Ilooked hard at it but decided on this one:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811144180


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The Front I/O ports will plug into the headers and should also work.


----------



## Hellraizr88 (Nov 13, 2007)

ok, but what are the "headers"?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

They are groups of pins on the motherboard that the front USB, Firewire, and Audio ports connect to.


----------



## Hellraizr88 (Nov 13, 2007)

Where are they at? I know. I have a ton of stupid questions. Lol


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

they are normally at the bottom of the motherboard


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Bottom right corner of the motherboard normally.


----------

